# Tourist gets lens stolen off camera - Video-



## ShaneF (Jul 19, 2013)

This is a video from Russia where a few men distract the tourist so they can steal the lens right off his camera.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

Even the old lady was in on it!?!


----------



## ShaneF (Jul 19, 2013)

I dont know all the details of the video but it sure made me want to chain my lens to my camera.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone would have paid dearly for that lens regardless of whether I got it back. 

I have a customer from Russia and he says many places are dangerous. When he gets pulled over here (US) he is angry because the cop will write him a ticket. At home he says he fears for his safety when Russian cops detain him. Sad.


----------

